# Buffalo Head Yamaki



## murr (Feb 10, 2016)

I recently purchased a Yamaki Buffalo Head. On a forum i noticed an ad for these,some with the logo across the top, whereas the one I have the logo is black & vertical. Also the one on the poster says is made of solid rosewood back and sides with spruce top. Thing is the particular model has the same number AY333W
This particular guitar was imported into Canada by the great west Import company in Vancouver.
Mine has spruce top but to be honest, i am not sure if the body is Rosewood?
Can anyone enlighten me further on this ? How do I add photo here/


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

very nice find and yes it is Rosewood.
http://www.oldguitar.jp/catalog/yamaki/yamakisings106.jpg


----------



## murr (Feb 10, 2016)

Ship of fools said:


> very nice find and yes it is Rosewood.
> http://www.oldguitar.jp/catalog/yamaki/yamakisings106.jpg


Thank you. I was told it was mahogany. I want to add pics


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats. My Yamaki, purchased new in 1977 is still the nicest acoustic I have ever played. Aside from regluing some bracing it has held up surprisingly well.

I believe there is one like yours available locally and I am certainly tempted to add another to the stable:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/st-catharines/nice-old-git/1138578235?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## murr (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes, that one is the same. The one I have has a bit of a haze on it,only on the sides. I maybe try some lemon oil on it


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

murr said:


> Thank you. I was told it was mahogany. I want to add pics


see this thread for posting pics

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/posting-pictures-to-the-forum.42252/


----------



## murr (Feb 10, 2016)

I did the upgrade, so I hope that will suffice, thank you, Murr


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll tell you what if you can buy that for a $350.00 I would be all over it. These almost all of the Buffalo's were solid woods and only a few had laminate tops. A great instrument that is under appreciated by lots of folks who don't know these instruments very well I even know who the dealer was out here on the Westcoast


----------



## murr (Feb 10, 2016)

I have bought it. It has a haze. Not sure what caused that Virtuoso cleaner would clear that up.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

murr said:


> I have bought it. It has a haze. Not sure what caused that Virtuoso cleaner would clear that up.


You bought the one I linked to ........ or one like it?


----------



## murr (Feb 10, 2016)

One like it, there was one here in Alberta. I have played it a few times now. Awesome tone.


----------



## murr (Feb 10, 2016)

Ship of fools said:


> I'll tell you what if you can buy that for a $350.00 I would be all over it. These almost all of the Buffalo's were solid woods and only a few had laminate tops. A great instrument that is under appreciated by lots of folks who don't know these instruments very well I even know who the dealer was out here on the Westcoast





Ship of fools said:


> I'll tell you what if you can buy that for a $350.00 I would be all over it. These almost all of the Buffalo's were solid woods and only a few had laminate tops. A great instrument that is under appreciated by lots of folks who don't know these instruments very well I even know who the dealer was out here on the Westcoast


Is the neck Also made of Rosewood? My Bro has a Deluxe he purchased in the mid 70's


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

From what little I can see of the neck in your photo, I suspect it is mahogany.


----------



## murr (Feb 10, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## Jimmyjammer (5 mo ago)

I have a buffalo head Yamaki in Edmonton Alberta. I put a thousand dollars into it. It plays easily as good as my Martin. The tone is beautiful. Notes are bang all the way up the frets. #20810.


----------

